# So here I am, a German lurker :)



## Celador (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I am Hendrik from Germany. I started producing music about 15 years ago (after years of unsuccessful violin lessons). Most of the time I did electronic music, first and foremost UK hardcore (not a popular genre). About three years ago I became more and more interested in the production of orchestral music. It's really a fast way to spend tons of money .

To be honest: I am rather a forum lurker than an active member. But from time to time you will hear from me, promised .


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Hendrik,
welcome, feel comfortable . . . and don't spend too much money


----------



## Celador (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Hannes,
thank you for the welcome. Good to know I am not the only "Hannoveranian" here . By the way: I spent 2/3 of my life in Seelze .


----------

